# 20% off Waterloo Rod for End of Summer Discount! Seadrift, TX



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

On top of the $100 savings I am offering for August bookings, the customer that calls to book on remaining dates open will receive a 20% discount on a Waterloo Rod. I have said it before, and it continues to be true, this year is one of the best I have seen in several years. Trout and redfish action remains to be hot, and with a steady weather forecast predicted for August, I don't see the fishing being anything less. From surf, shell, to grassy shorelines our wade fishing is sure to get your blood pumping. Men, women, and kids are getting involved in this sport more and more everyday. Come along with me and let me show you some of the different areas and techniques to become a better fisherman.


----------

